# Demo Compilation



## HG1 (May 19, 2014)

I'd like to see more videos here!  This is my association's compilation of various Chinese New Year's, banquets, and filming. 


[video=youtube_share;cPKDZjGyeLg]http://youtu.be/cPKDZjGyeLg[/video]


----------

